# Photoshop Mayones...custom mock-up



## alvo (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm wondering if anybody has photoshop skills and is willing to make me a mock-up of a custom Mayones Regius I'm wanting to be built. PM me or reply here if you would like to help me out and I'll lay out the details. I might be able to send a spare Medium Gruv Gear fretwrap if you're in the US....


----------

